# icone bleu et point d'interrogation sur internet



## utc (26 Septembre 2005)

icone bleu et point d'interrogation sur internet, à la place de certaine images? Comment y remédier ? Je pense qu'il y a peut être un plugin à telecharger ou un réglage a faire, mais lequel ?


----------



## daffyb (26 Septembre 2005)

tu ne pourrais pas être un peu plus explicite ?


----------



## macmarco (26 Septembre 2005)

utc a dit:
			
		

> icone bleu et point d'interrogation sur internet, à la place de certaine images? Comment y remédier ? Je pense qu'il y a peut être un plugin à telecharger ou un réglage a faire, mais lequel ?




Soit les images ne se sont pas chargées parce qu'elles sont momentanément indisponibles(problème sur le serveur où elles sont hébergées), soit parce qu'elles ont été retirées.
Dans l'un et l'autre cas, il n'y a rien à faire.


----------



## Php21 (26 Septembre 2005)

Si l'on n'est pas en 10.4, Safari, à l'enregistrement, ne télécharge pas les pages internets de façon complete,contrairement a Firefox qui pose la question du format à enregistrer lors de chaque téléchargement.
Pour safari vesion 1 (Os X .3.9) cela est impossble .il faut passer en version 2 donc Tiger.
Par contre aucun prob sur Firefox : en format page complete : tout est téléchargé (images, textes,animations etc?), en format HTML, seulement le texte avec des carrés bleu et ? blanc comme le fait Safari 1.


----------



## Php21 (26 Septembre 2005)

C'est d'ailleurs sur MacGé et son forum que j'ai eu l'explication, il y a une quinzaine de jours.
Merçi MecGé.


----------



## utc (5 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> icone bleu et point d'interrogation sur internet, à la place de certaine images? Comment y remédier ? Je pense qu'il y a peut être un plugin à telecharger ou un réglage a faire, mais lequel ?



C'est avec Safari et je n'ai pas de problème avec Camino ou Firefox sur les mêmes sites.


----------



## macintroll (6 Juillet 2006)

Ouvre la fenetre activit&#233; de safari et regarde si des lignes apparaissent en rouge.. g&#233;n&#233;ralement elles indiques s'il y a eu des erreurs au chargement de la page.

si c'est un blem d'affichage un simple refresh r&#233;soudra le soucis.


----------



## utc (6 Juillet 2006)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> Ouvre la fenetre activité de safari et regarde si des lignes apparaissent en rouge.. généralement elles indiques s'il y a eu des erreurs au chargement de la page.
> 
> si c'est un blem d'affichage un simple refresh résoudra le soucis.



Qu'est ce que la fenêtre d'activité ?   

En ce moment Safari fonctionne bien  , mais depuis que j'ai eu ce problème j'utilise *Camino* et il n'y a plus que mon épouse qui se sert de Safari. C'est pour cela que j'aimerai comprendre.


----------



## macintroll (6 Juillet 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que la fenêtre d'activité ?
> 
> En ce moment Safari fonctionne bien  , mais depuis que j'ai eu ce problème j'utilise *Camino* et il n'y a plus que mon épouse qui se sert de Safari. C'est pour cela que j'aimerai comprendre.



et ben regarde dans la barre de menu de Safari > Fenetres > activité ou pomme+alt+A


Rien d'exceptionnel mais ca permet de voir ou se situe l'erreur généralement.


----------



## utc (7 Juillet 2006)

macintroll a dit:
			
		

> et ben regarde dans la barre de menu de Safari > Fenetres > activit&#233; ou pomme+alt+A
> 
> 
> Rien d'exceptionnel mais ca permet de voir ou se situe l'erreur g&#233;n&#233;ralement.


Merci !

Tes dessins (macintroll)  *" super* ! "


----------

